# orphan



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Somebody came and asked me to come get this kid last night because it wasn't doing well. They found her cold wet and limp in the barn. Long story short she has come along way! If anybody has any thoughts or suggestions I would love to hear. This is my first


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What are your specific concerns? And what are you doing for her now?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have two bottle babies that were the same and now they are doing great  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice of you to take her in. You will have to post a pic of her.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I cleared her mouth and hung her upside down for a sec to make sure no fluids in air way. I blow dryed her until warm. Milked the mama and took her home. When I got to her she was like dead limp and cold. I kept blow drying her till her mouth felt normal by then she was sitting up and wobbly. Put her under the heat lamp and kept trying to feed her. Would not eat, by 3 a.m I tube fed her 3/4 a oz. And she started standing by then to. Today she is nursing a bottle a little at a time. She had probably been born around 7pm so by 3 am I was kind of desperate so that's why I tube fed. Dipped her cord and .4 cc nutri drench. Walking a little today.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Worried of underlying problems of what went wrong and why. And phenomena?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

She is the tinyest little goat I've ever seen


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

She does look really small and weak, but it's great she is up on her own. I'm not really experienced with bottle babies, but it sounds like you've done what needed to be done to give her a good start. Hopefully someone else can be more help. Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We're the goats well cared for? Does the farm make sure they get proper copper and selenium? Was mom an FF? Did the owners see the birth? I would suspect some type of deficiency in mom.

A BoSe shot and B Complex shot would be good.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

He said he just feeds them sweet feed n corn.....no hay or anything. And when I first got there he said she had probably been laying there 2-3 hours in pen before he got her out. I'm sure poor care. When I milked the mama her or the other goats didn't look skinny. But other than throwing out the feed I'm sure that's probably all the care they get. This was the mamas first kidding. What does FF mean....?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

No they didn't c birth. There were 2 born from the mama and the other one that was dry and on his feet he found dead this morning. I'm guessing got to cold or didn't nurse for some reason. I suggested he made sure she was and a heat lamp but I'm sure my suggestions went in one ear n out the other. I have never orphaned a weak kid like this. We have bottle fed big healthy kids but that way easier than this.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

FF= first freshener....which is what mama was. She is very small and weak but you've done pretty much what you needed to do with her. I would say she needs a BoSe shot and B complex. Definitely don't over feed her. Her weight in pounds x 16 for ounces and that amount x 10% and that is how much she get daily. So...looking at her...4 pounds? About 6.5 ounces daily. Divide into 4 feedings. She only needs a couple ounces at a time for now. Good job with her so far. 

Can they be given copper when they are this little? Someone that knows about that stuff cause I don't usually do any of the extras such as copper and selenium.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Ware do u get BoSe and how much to give and B complex too? Oooo I hate to have give a shot.....n she so little n boney how do I do that? Size needle n syringe???


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

The man didn't even no wat colostrum was.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Lord! That is a good example of someone who shouldn't have animals. You have done an awesome job. I think...the bose and b you get from the vet. I'm guessing under the skin would be easiest on something that little. You have bottled before, so just do what you would do for any other. Just in smaller amounts!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree w that!!! Terrible. Yes I tubed 3/4 an oz last night then fed her prob 2 oz of mamas colostrum. I got colostrum replacer after that and have been feeding that. I don't have mama here so hard to drive back n forth to collect it...I did it twice tho. Is replacer okay were using calf manna. Never did milk replacer either...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Need a scale and thermometer for mine soon to come after this!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't care to tube feed either but was running out of time so I had to.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The colostrum replacer should be fine. You're only going to feed it for another 12 hours anyway (or about that long). What do you usually use for milk replacer? Whatever you're use to doing should be fine. For the b complex if you have any human vit b at home, you can use that...dissolve it and feed it in the bottle. You can also buy selenium in the vitamin aisle at walmart. I guess you could dissolve a 1/4 tablet and give it. Only do it once tho cause you don't want to overdose it.

Tube feeding was fine. Probably what kept that little thing alive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could get Land O Lakes Does Match, that would be a better replacer. Anything from TSC is not quality and could cause problems down the line.

You can get B Complex from TSC. BoSe you have to get from a vet or you can get Selenium/E Gel (oral) from the store. I use 20 gauge needles with half inch length. Give SQ.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I did take her to the vet today to get the BoSe shot.....unfortunately they didn't have it. But they gave her b and b12 and an antibiotic to prevent phenomena or anything else. They said she is looking good. She weighed 2 lbs 8 oz!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they were able to help you.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That is such a small kid!!! What breed is she? Boer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, what a tiny little thing! You are doing a great job in helping it to the best start in life


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nutridrench works well for baby kids that need an extra boost...you can get that at TSC too... She's so cute.... Glad you could rescue her....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Geez that is tiny! You are doing a great job! Karen is right, Does match is great- has lots of fat in for kids. If not, use whole cows milk right from the grocery store- much better than replacer at TSC or most anywhere.


----------

